# Stevens Bikes SLR



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I am thinking about building a Stevens SLR, anyone have any reviews on it or comments on the bike.

Any comment would be great.


----------



## nickt30 (Nov 29, 2008)

I rode this bike at interbike, very stiff and fast.....fork is reall cool too with its reverse bend......this was a pleasure to ride......comfortable and secure

I currently own the xeon & team cyclocross......both fabulous frames


----------

